# Honda EU7000is



## jACK (Apr 5, 2021)

Aloha!
My EU7000is runs a couple minutes, then dies. It won't start immediately. I have to wait for it to sit a while. 
I've installed a new properly gapped Spark Plug. Oil is new. Fuel Filter is new. Air Filter is new. I removed fuel tank and drained. Rinsed with Non Ethanol.
This Gen powers my home as back up to a Photovoltaic/Outback inverter. The local Honda Gen Service has a long back log for service.
Questions are; Is this possibly an Injector issue? 
Are there known issues with Ethanol use?
Whats the trick to removing and inspecting the Spark Arrestor?
Is replacement a better option?
Is it a DIY for someone that's reasonably able?
Thank You,
jACK


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

There should be a screw holding the spark arrestor in place. Remove the screw and the spark arrestor should slide right out. Visual inspection should tell you if it's clogged. 

Try running without the spark arrestor and see if the problem still occurs.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like your basic maintenance has been covered. Definitely check the spark arrestor as well. Do you have any error codes?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

jACK said:


> Aloha!
> My EU7000is runs a couple minutes, then dies. It won't start immediately. I have to wait for it to sit a while.
> I've installed a new properly gapped Spark Plug. Oil is new. Fuel Filter is new. Air Filter is new. I removed fuel tank and drained. Rinsed with Non Ethanol.
> This Gen powers my home as back up to a Photovoltaic/Outback inverter. The local Honda Gen Service has a long back log for service.
> ...


When you say ethanol use, do you mean gasoline with 10% ethanol? This is the maximum ethanol level Honda recommends in the manual. How many hours are on the generator?


----------



## jACK (Apr 5, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Look like your basic maintenance has been covered. Definitely check the spark arrestor as well. Do you have any error codes?


No error codes on the iMonitor


----------



## jACK (Apr 5, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> When you say ethanol use, do you mean gasoline with 10% ethanol? This is the maximum ethanol level Honda recommends in the manual. How many hours are on the generator?


Aloha! By Ethanol I mean standard Gas Station automotive fuel.
I just ruled out the Spark Arrestor. It runs for 2.5 minutes and dies W/O it. Same as with it.
I have just over 3K hours. The Gen runs beautifully, until now. When it starts up, its smooth and expected performance, until it dies. I do have another issue with it, that could be connected. The iMonitor is sporadic. Sometimes it doesn't display. Also, it only starts by manual pull. Button has a dead response. I have a new one enroute.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m not so sure about replacing the start button. Sounds like You need a shop manual.

Does the overload light or low oil light illuminate when the generators shuts down?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

The oil sensor could be bad. Sounds like it could be a fuel issue as well. I take it the unit is fuel injected?


----------



## jACK (Apr 5, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> I’m not so sure about replacing the start button. Sounds like You need a shop manual.
> 
> Does the overload light or low oil light illuminate when the generators shuts down?


No lights display. I have a basic shop manual.
I did read on another forum, the oil sensors fail sometimes. And, a work around that prevents the costly replacement.


----------



## jACK (Apr 5, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> The oil sensor could be bad. Sounds like it could be a fuel issue as well. I take it the unit is fuel injected?


Yes! F.I.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

replace the battery and see if that does it...
they need a 100% perfect battery to work right...


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> replace the battery and see if that does it...
> they need a 100% perfect battery to work right...


Yep...could be a battery issue. I use a trickle charger on mine to try to extend it's life.

Read through this thread:








Honda EU7000is generator starting problem


Hi. I have a EU7000is generator that is 5 years old with only 35 hours on it. Oil is changed regularly. Fuel is always fresh and/or stabilized. Battery is fully charged and nearly brand new. Up until recently, the generator would start up and run flawlessly. Recently, I often run into an...




www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they will not run right with out the battery...
high current dc on the fi portion.
we use the larger spiral battery's on the modified industrial setups.
and use the lithium batteries on the portable units now pm me for the link.


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

I have a 4 or 5 year old EU7000is and wanted to share my experience with a dead battery. I can confirm it will indeed start with the rope and a dead battery and operate okay. I have no idea if it will start with no battery installed.

We are in central Texas on a ranch and went through a once in 50 year ice storm(s) in February losing power for 13 days. Long story short, the 7000 went into overload after several days of intermittent running. Engine ran fine and the dealer ulitmately found no trouble.

While there dropping off the 7000, we bought two EU1000is to power our fridge and freezer. During the outage I ordered two EU2200is and another EU7000is. Generator rich and cash poor.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I really lust for a Honda and you fine folk are becoming a terrible influence on me. The peer pressure is awful. I don't wanna be a square.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well....
Honda Eu gens...
they do work for us!
GRIN!
LA buy one you know you need it!
the best thing they hold value!
most of the time they sell for almost new price!

kinda surprised Honda is not running a sale again!
*click here for honda power site with link for the discounts deals*
book mark that!
they do give finance deals through honda credit...
they had 0% deals a while back.
it sure spreads out cash out.
same from northern tool...
they have free shipping deals most of the time...
and a few finance deals.

after the first honda we bought.
it was 3 months for the next batch!
easy sale after you have owned one!


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Our local Honda dealer hasn't been able get his hands on a EU7000is for months, I had quite a hunt to find one. I ordered a parallel kit for my two 7000's six weeks ago and still waiting.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we just make our own kit for parallel
easy to do!


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

iowagold said:


> we just make our own kit for parallel
> easy to do!


Roger that. I normally DIY everything electrical on the ranch but I just don't have the time to devote to another project.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> we just make our own kit for parallel
> easy to do!


I'd like to know more...


----------



## tincup (Sep 12, 2019)

jACK said:


> Aloha!
> My EU7000is runs a couple minutes, then dies. It won't start immediately. I have to wait for it to sit a while.
> I've installed a new properly gapped Spark Plug. Oil is new. Fuel Filter is new. Air Filter is new. I removed fuel tank and drained. Rinsed with Non Ethanol.
> This Gen powers my home as back up to a Photovoltaic/Outback inverter. The local Honda Gen Service has a long back log for service.
> ...


I have a similar problem with my 7000. I believe it is heat related. I live in the Sonora desert where temps in the summer are 100-118F, My generator is located in a small gazebo-like structure completely out of the sun. When it quits, I open both doors and let it just sit for 5 - 10 minutes and it starts right up. Yesterday we hit 109F when it quit. One thing I have noticed is the unit was designed for quiet not cool operation. Also, on the information plate on the front it states "Operating temps not to exceed 40C or 104F, I gotta believe that covers 80% of the earth. I use Castrol 30W and am considering switching to 40W.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Jees it’s real hot by you. Do you get an error code when it shuts down?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

use synthetic oil to help
and yes a box fan on it! and in the shade.

i would not use the 50 wt....
a good grade of 30 wt syn oil will work fine. at least in the hot temps.


----------



## smokenrollbbqtruck (1 mo ago)

This is exactly the problem I’m having. How did you solve it, assuming you did?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Did you try everything mentioned in the post above yours? Shade, fan, synthetic oil 10w30….


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

smokenrollbbqtruck said:


> This is exactly the problem I’m having. How did you solve it, assuming you did?


first things first..
is it sitting outside or do you have it mounted in an enclosure?

and how heavy is the load?
post a pix of the unit in use please.
and post a pix of the watt meter on the front.
are you using this as 120/240 mode or 120 mode?


----------



## smokenrollbbqtruck (1 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> first things first.. is it sitting outside or do you have it mounted in an enclosure? and how heavy is the load? post a pix of the unit in use please. and post a pix of the watt meter on the front. are you using this as 120/240 mode or 120 mode?


 It is mounted on the back of the truck, but open on all sides when running. The enclosure is closed when not in use. We tend to push it for all it's worth. On occasion it will stop due to being overloaded, but it will drop into an idle mode until I reset it. I will also see a red light indicating it was overloaded. That isn't the problem I'm having here though. When it quits and then won't restart, there are no error messages on the generator or on the app. In fact, the app says the generator is still running. Yes, 120/240 The oil is 5w 30. Recently changed. Brand new spark plug The generator is exposed to weather. It was raining and cold. However, I had the same issue in July when it was hot and dry. At that time my mechanic changed the fuel filter. Also, last December I put in a new battery. Would the battery cause it to quit while it's running if it needs to be replaced?


----------



## smokenrollbbqtruck (1 mo ago)

Also note that the ride of the truck is incredibly rough. Could it be that something has shaken loose or broken from hitting the potholes?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yes and yes.
try a new battery.

inspect all cords and connections.
over time screws can be an issue on cords.

heat is always an issue on all gens.
always leave 20-50% head room on steady run power.
do not run any gen at max output for any long length of time.
5500 watts is the max run on the 7000is honda if you are running on one gen set.

and yes over time the inverter can go weak when you run at max loads all of the time.
as well as the stator setup.
they can get hot spots and be weak or low on current.


----------

